# Help!!! Bloated pup!!!



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have honestly never seen such a bad case of bloat in such a young dog. Not sure what to do about it. Pup was 1 mo old today and not sure he will make it. Any suggestions? Gillians discription opf how blat looks really helped with the diagnosis!! Thank you Gillian.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks more like H1N1 to me.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Another young pup Bloat. 2 weeks and 2 days old. I think the one on the left has it BAD.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Looks more like H1N1 to me.


Don't think its the pig flu 
Pig something though WTF is passed out dead in the kibble bin


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Cutest pic EVER!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

now that's a bad case of bloat - but swine flu seems like a pretty good bet too....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woe be it to any other pup that want's to get into the feeder. He looks like he's just waiting to pounce....... :-k...or is that bounce? :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> now that's a bad case of bloat - but swine flu seems like a pretty good bet too....



Yeah ..... passing out in the food bin is a top symptom of both ..... :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Must be a prize "pig" pup. Already hoggin' all the food....:-\"


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillians discription opf how blat looks really helped with the diagnosis!! Thank you Gillian.

What? for having a laugh at my mistake - thanks accepted!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"What? for having a laugh at my mistake - thanks accepted!"

Actually Gillian, didn't know you had made a mistake....until now that is. ....but I do find it hard to believe that you made a mistake (Now I am making fun). No wonder nothing was working.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

It only took me two days to understand that it’s really not bloat and just a well feed dog. Next time lay a open beer can by him….. That’s a body by Budweiser


----------

